# Can my hedgehog eat strawberry jam



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi I wanted to know if it's safe for my hedgehog trilo to have strawberry jam for a treat


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I would advise against it. There is a lot of sugar used in jams to preserve them. That much sugar can't be good for hedgehogs. Especially since fresh fruit is already considered high in sugar and should only be fed occasionally. Maybe just plain strawberries instead?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok thanks ??


----------

